# '97 S14- Good Buy??



## Skyliner* (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey guys, i was thinking of purchasing this and i was just wondering what you guys think... and by the way its around 10k.

1997 240SX KOUKI S14 WITH S14 SR20DET BLACKTOP SWAP (CLEAR TITLE) 
ENGINE PURCHASED FROM CONCEPT Z PERFORMANCE IN CALIFORNIA 
CAR BUILT BY PITSTOP PERFORMANCE IN PHX (EXCELLENT REPUTATION) 
HAS ABOUT 47,000 MILES ON ENGINE 
EMMISIONS GOOD TILL 2009 
GREDDY FRONT MOUNT INTERCOOLER 
BLITZ BLOW OFF VALVE 
KOYO RADIATOR 
FLEX-A-LITE ELECTRIC FANS 
6 PUCK CLUTCH 
UPGRADED TURBO MANIFOLD 
BATTERY RELOCATED TO TRUNK 
STOCK GARRETT T28 TURBO AT 6 POUNDS OF BOOST 
TANABE 3 INCH EXHAUST STRAIGHT THROUGH WITH NO CATALYTIC CONVERTER 
CHARGESPEED FENDERS 
FULL DRIFT/TRACK SUSPENSION 
18X9.5 INCH STAGGERED WHEELS WITH NITTOS 
SWAY BAR 
AUTOMETER AIR/FULE AND BOOST GAUGES WITH CUSTOM BUILT POD IN TO ASHTRAY 
NISMO CARBONFIBER SHIFTER 
EURO CLEAR GLASS HEADLIGHTS 
ALPINE COMPONENTS AND 3 SUBS WITH CUSTOM BUILT BOX JUST MADE FOR THE 240 MAKING THE ENCLOSRE THROUGH THE REAR INTO THE INTERIOR POWERING IT IS INFINITY AND JBL AMPLIFIERS AND PIONEER DECK 
ALSO INCLUDED IS BRAND NEW GREDDY BLUE EMANAGE BUT NOT INSTALLED 

http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z287/outlaw0209/Recent 240/DSCN1246.jpg

http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z287/outlaw0209/Recent 240/DSCN1258.jpg


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It is a nice looking car and from your list, fully loaded.

The Kelley Blue Book price for a clean 97 is around $6,000 - $7,000 so with all that equipment, $10,000 seems reasonable. As always, drive the car first before buying it.


----------



## Skyliner* (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks for the imput.


----------

